# Wheat bread vs Oats



## Brolly (Apr 3, 2005)

Why does everybody not emphasize on eating sandwiches and stuff.. i think they are perfectly fine u can acheive good marcro combinations just by eating sandwiches and its easy... why does everybody insist on waiting 15 mins to cook up some oats then eat them plain which leaves u with anal aftertaste

Prolly a retarded question.. but just my lack of knowledge


----------



## Kracin (Apr 3, 2005)

oats rule, end of story (oh and there are things you dont need in bread that they put in there that you wont get by making your own food. no preservatives etc, shouldnt have to say much more than that for damn processed foods)


----------



## Volume (Apr 3, 2005)

I eat pb and j's on nutrigrain double fiber bread...i love my pb and j's!!


----------



## Brolly (Apr 3, 2005)

u LIE kracin!!! bread owns u!


----------



## Kracin (Apr 3, 2005)

correction, it DID own me  then i stopped eating bread all together to substitute for other things to make sure my gains are completely clean. and so far i think its going good. ive been accused of using steroids lol.


----------



## Brolly (Apr 3, 2005)

.. so have i w/ bread lol... but what isnt clean in the bread? im not sure what preservatives do in terms of "unclean" ....


----------



## Kracin (Apr 3, 2005)

also think of it in terms that its hard to eat enough bread when eating enough carbs in a meal. if i was going to have bread instead of oats, it would take about 9 slices of wheat bread to equal what i get. even to substitute a little it wouldnt really be worth it because all that bread fills you up fast because its so puffy lol (at least it does for me, ive tried and i can only eat about 6 slices before i feel stuffed.)


----------



## Brolly (Apr 3, 2005)

2 slices is like 110 cals... so thers like 25ish carbs there.... so u eat 9 slices worth of carbs in oats one meal? .. thats like 113 carbs


----------



## Brolly (Apr 3, 2005)

how many cups of oats would that be roughly?


----------



## Kracin (Apr 4, 2005)

i have 2 cups per meal. and 9 slices is actually 108 carbs, 2 cups of oats is 105.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 4, 2005)

Brolly said:
			
		

> Why does everybody not emphasize on eating sandwiches and stuff.. i think they are perfectly fine u can acheive good marcro combinations just by eating sandwiches and its easy... why does everybody insist on waiting 15 mins to cook up some oats then eat them plain which leaves u with anal aftertaste
> 
> Prolly a retarded question.. but just my lack of knowledge


Bread would contain more additives. 100% Whole Wheat bread would be acceptable.

BTW, i dont cook my rolled oats. I simply throw them along with some fruit and milk and pro powder into the blender and make a shake. Easy to make, easy to eat and easy to clean up after!!


----------



## Brolly (Apr 4, 2005)

cool bulk,.... i gotta try that sometime.. lol kracin sorry i was off 5g haha...


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 4, 2005)

nothin wrong with bread i eat roughly 6-8 slices a day (sometimes more), wholemeal/wholewheat is good stuff, full of fibre, however oats are a better choice - less processed


----------



## Robboe (Apr 4, 2005)

I go no problem with bread, but the same volume of bread just doesn't keep me full for the same amount of carbs i would get from oats or rice.

Sandwiches are damn handy sometimes though, and quite tasty with tuna mayo.


----------



## Brolly (Apr 4, 2005)

hell yah TCD ... im big on the tuna sandwiches lol!


----------



## KittyKat (Apr 4, 2005)

I think bread is okay in moderation....maybe just once a week instead of oats......but you cant beat them for filling you up..

Though I thought all oats were the same you just threw them in the microwave with milk or water or both and cooked them.....can you just have them raw in a shake then???

Bit new to this game....forgive me....thought they just floated about the glass and were all bitty and nasty..

Wholemeal bread is tasty with tuna mayo but mayo is very bad....hummmmm xx


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 4, 2005)

KittyKat said:
			
		

> Wholemeal bread is tasty with tuna mayo but mayo is very bad....hummmmm xx


100% WW bread is ok. White bread is a   . I use Sunflower seed rye bread for my sandwiches.

Mayo is a decent source of fat, IF it is good mayo.


----------



## Brolly (Apr 4, 2005)

mayo isnt bad....


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 4, 2005)

oat=barff   but they are probably the best carb around. I would have
to agree. I eat both, oats suck though


----------



## BlueCorsair (Apr 4, 2005)

Really, I find it depends on the bread. There are these "sprouted grain" organic breads out there that really are not much different from raw unprocessed grains. Basically the bread is seeds that sprouted in water and then were baked - there's no flour of any kind involved at all, and no additives. Check the organic section of your local grocery store, or find a health food store. Yes, you can easily expect to pay twice what you normally do for a regular loaf of bread, but the nutrition value (and pretty damn good taste usually) more than make up for that problem.

I am also an oat hater. They are the most disgusting things I've ever eaten next to escargot.


----------



## KittyKat (Apr 4, 2005)

I was always under impression mayo was bad so I eat the extra light stuff....so is mayo good??

If so then i'll be slapping it on tuna again..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 5, 2005)

KittyKat said:
			
		

> I was always under impression mayo was bad so I eat the extra light stuff....so is mayo good??
> 
> If so then i'll be slapping it on tuna again..


If it is good quality mayo, it is a decent source of fats (assuming your diet needs the fat). But if you want a spread for your sandwich or to add to tuna, try Jodi's  recipie for  EFA Mayo which would be an excellent source of EFA's as well as giving you mayo for your tuna.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 5, 2005)

Brolly said:
			
		

> hell yah TCD ... im big on the tuna sandwiches lol!



good ole' tuna-mayo sandwiches.. i'm eating tuna and mayo sandwiches right now, makes a decent post-workout meal


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 5, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> good ole' tuna-mayo sandwiches.. i'm eating tuna and mayo sandwiches right now, makes a decent post-workout meal


I just ate a tuna sandwich with horseradish mayo. Yesterday it was with mustard mayo


----------



## overthepond (Apr 5, 2005)

Kat if you can't spare the fat from the mayo one day but are really craving the tuna sarnie....quark gives it the same texture and tastes nearly the same!


----------



## LAM (Apr 5, 2005)

Brolly said:
			
		

> Why does everybody not emphasize on eating sandwiches and stuff.. i think they are perfectly fine u can acheive good marcro combinations just by eating sandwiches and its easy... why does everybody insist on waiting 15 mins to cook up some oats then eat them plain which leaves u with anal aftertaste
> 
> Prolly a retarded question.. but just my lack of knowledge



most breads are highly processed.  they don't hold a candle to high fiber low GI carbs like oats, lentils, beans, etc.


----------



## KittyKat (Apr 5, 2005)

*Mayo*

Yeah I forgot about Quark.....cool i'll try that instead of Mayo at the moment as i'm watching the fat  

Will look at Jodis recipe aswell....

k KAT


----------

